
Facial Recognition Is Getting Incredibly Powerful–and Ever More Controversial - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/608832/facial-recognition-is-getting-incredibly-powerful-and-ever-more-controversial/
======
informatimago
Facial Recognition should not be controversial. What should be controversial,
is the shaming of "unapproved behavior". Instead, we should praise wholesome
behavior.

Those "bad" effects of widespread and precise facial recognition (and other
privacy intrusing systems), should be to realize that if not everybody, the
vast majority of us are sinful, and that instead if pointing the finger at
some selected scape goat, (now we'd have to point the finger at everybody!
thanks to bigdata), it might be better to point the finger at the few saints
amongst us.

In the end, this might turn out a very good thing, instead of showing us all
the time bad people in the news, to show us good examples!

------
MrTonyD
I work with Big Data, and some buddies were working with WalMart on their
secret facial recognition software for all their stores. They told my buddies
that it was to catch shoplifters, but the news stories about WalMart at the
time were about Union-busting -- since WalMart preemptively fires anybody they
see talking to other employees who might be involved with union organizing.
Basically, the software will search the entire internet to find all associated
information on everybody in their stores. Obviously, they are trying to keep
the entire project secret (as well as all their hidden cameras throughout all
their stores and properties.)

